# Electric Mower recommendation



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a new electric mower, I bought a cheap strimmer mower combo pack at the old house where the lawn was tiny but this house it's a bit bigger. 

Lawn is 10m x7m ish with an extra 2x3 section between the patios. The current mower seems to lack power when the grass is longer and even with the grass box fitted doesn't actually seem to collect anything, we just end up with brown cuttings spread everywhere. I don't think we are in need of a petrol mower yet. Budget maybe £100, I don't actually know if that will cover the cost of a decent machine.

Also a decent strimmer, not as desperate for that yet as we can struggle on


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a Bosch Rotak 340, seems to do the job alright.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

PugIain said:


> I have a Bosch Rotak 340, seems to do the job alright.


Same. Picked it up when it was on offer on Amazon for around £60.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Get a petrol one, not worth having an electric one at all.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

For a small lawn like that I wouldn't bother with petrol. I'd just buy a flymo hover mower thing if you don't want to collect the clippings.

A half decent electric motor plugged into the mains will have as much grunt as a petrol mower.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

ollienoclue said:


> For a small lawn like that I wouldn't bother with petrol. I'd just buy a flymo hover mower thing if you don't want to collect the clippings.
> 
> A half decent electric motor plugged into the mains will have as much grunt as a petrol mower.


My flymo collects the clippings and compacts them :thumb:

It was around £50 on Prime Day.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll have a look at the Rotak and some Flymos see what they offer. We are after one that collects the clippings though as the current one leaves them as an ugly brown mess


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Have a look at this - Which? Best Buy

https://www.vikingmowers.co.uk/VIKI...s/249554-1617/ME-235-electric-lawn-mower.aspx

Andy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have one of these, does the job fine - collects the cuttings and takes up minimal storage space [other retailers are available.....]

https://homehardwaredirect.co.uk/ProductInfo?ProductID=19356&source=googleps&gclid=CjwKCAjwzJjrBRBvEiwA867bym6bkngdI7AhtmKn-bEH62ZVZjMQEF1lpaIJSG7TvNzPMMzvSozhVRoC8D8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

What I would add is that similar to detailing, technique trumps equipment all day long. You shouldn't really be leaving your grass until it is so long that any mower struggles for grunt...

The guideline is that you should never be cutting more than a third off your grass at any time. 

Mine gets cut anywhere from every 3-4 days to every 7-8 days depending on the rate at which it is growing. If I am away and it gets too long then I increase the height to cut it at and bring it back down gradually over the next few cuts.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

We'd been on holiday for a week and it had grown a fair bit. The mower I have has very limited adjustment, on its highest setting it was getting bogged down on the taller areas, added to it just leaving clippings all over it looks messier cut than it does left to grow


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I know it not electric but Costco online have a petrol mountfield mower down to £149 seems a bargain


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a petrol mower but it's overkill for a smaller garden, but it saves the hassle of the cable being pulled around - agree on the cutting frequency. little and often better than cutting 4 inches off and killing your mower. Bosch Rotak seem a decent all rounder. 

I thought my Flymo petrol had had it but with a new spark plug it's running well for a 15 year old mower.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The thing with a petrol mower is you don't need to wait for a dry spell, I mow mine every 3-4 days all year round, rain or shine.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

If you can afford it buy a Bosch Rotak Li with the BIG battery (4.0 Ah not the 2.0 Ah) and keep the knive sharp and load battery after each use (regular sharpening=important sharp knive cuts/blunt knive lugs so sharp knive gives a much better result) have been using one for years now, works like a charm, very satisfied. (and almost no noise, gasoline mowers make a lot of noise)


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I've just bought a bosch advanced rotak 650 does a superb job, has a rear roller for classic stripes and 7 height adjustments but it cost £230


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I have a Bosch ROTAK 43 electric mower and really impressed with it and creates lovely stripes


----------

